
Writing an Efficient Vulkan Renderer - noch
https://zeux.io/2020/02/27/writing-an-efficient-vulkan-renderer/
======
pdelbarba
This guy is really amazing. He did an awesome youtube video series on writing
a render engine from scratch. I used his tutorials extensively for learning
vulkan.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR2my8OE1Sc&list=PL0JVLUVCkk...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR2my8OE1Sc&list=PL0JVLUVCkk-l7CWCn3-cdftR0oajugYvd)

------
ivars
This should be added to "Awesome vulkan"

